# About to order custom Vantage



## futuretrash (Dec 1, 2009)

Have spent much time on this and other forums learning about automatics, I'm about to order a Custom MKII Vantage, but after looking at the pre-built, and feeling the face and hands look a tad too "Rolex like" for me, I've configured my own custom design. This was fun. Excited to have this on my wrist.

I was inspired by this photo I found on the web, might have been from here but I lost the source:










And this is what I came up with, I love the fact that I can add some diver-like military looking details. Very sexy and I can't imagine seeing another watch like this around.










Wish me luck. God speed Bill.

- G.


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

Good luck and you won't regret it they are a really nice piece, only thing that has managed to displace my LRRP from my wrist this last month, can't help wondering what a Vantage with the MilSub sword hands would look like though.............










Dark and moody shot with LRRP lurking in the background..


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a Seafighter Type II and a Vantage is next on my list. The "Mercedes" hands aren't to my liking and I wonder if the "saber" hands from the Blackwater could be an option.


----------



## Rubber Strap (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice configuration. If I weren't such a slave to divers, it would be my choice.

There is a photo of your set-up (albeit with a red tipped sweep instead of the better orange and in the old Quad 10 case) in the "Post Your MKIIs" thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=226714):



ticatac said:


> Hello to all. I've been lurking for awhile around Watchuseek. Lots of great information available here. I thought it might be appropriate for my 1st post to be a shot of my 1st MKII. I just got this one recently, and I am quite pleased with it. It's very accurate.


Good luck and post pictures.


----------



## futuretrash (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, good looking out! That is it. Not sure I'm feeling the brown band but to each his own. That watch is crying for a steel or nato band, at least to me. Can't wait until...er...April.. ;(


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I've had my pre-built Vantage for almost 2 years.....it's been a great watch, I am very happy w/ it's performance & fit & finish. A very good value.


----------



## futuretrash (Dec 1, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## jimbojeow (Aug 21, 2008)

Watch is mine and more pics here




























very quick review on the watch.

My feedback on the watch is it looks like a explorer hommage but wears like a 39mm Omega Rail Master.

Case - A cross breed between the Explorer Case and the dimensions of a 39mm Omega Railmaster case. You might get the feeling that the case feels like a Omega case minus the horn lugs in fact!









Crown - Love it! The right size for the watch. Solid feel to it when winding the movement. Doesn't wobble when unscrewed. Stem is secured. A signed crown would have made it even more attractive

Dial - I chose the no date dial to keep with the puristic look of a 3 handed watch. The second track around the dial may seems to make the dial look cluttered but in fact it gives it a more balanced look given the almost sterile dial except for the MKII Logo.

Bracelet - Having owned a Rolex Explorer and Rail Master, this bracelet is a mix of both. Doesn't come with the protruding SEL like Explorer but the vantage end link is also a solid chunk of steel. Very well made. The clasp reminds me of the Tag Heuer Clasp. Overall a good fit and solid. The only minus point is the removal of links. It uses a two screw method unlike rolex links with a single screw tube. You would have to remove two screws from both ends of the bracelet to remove a link. A bit troublesome but for the seasoned WIS, it should not be a problem.

Hands - Love the Maxi styled hands. Chunkier but without looking grossly improportioned.

Cost/Watch ratio - WE all know that in the WIS world, Bill and Eddie are two of the best in this business.

Hope you enjoy my short write up.

Enjoy

JimboJeow/JamJeow


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Buy it. The Vantage rocks.

Just look how at home it looks next to my Red and GMT... :-!


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

TheDude said:


> Buy it. The Vantage rocks.
> 
> Just look how at home it looks next to my Red and GMT... :-!


Now that is an interesting snapshot, Vantage is same size as the Red Sub and LRRP is bigger than the new GMT?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

simonsev said:


> Now that is an interesting snapshot, Vantage is same size as the Red Sub and LRRP is bigger than the new GMT?


LRRP is quite a bit bigger:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=316419


----------



## CodyMA (Nov 7, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on a custom Vantage. Many thanks to all of you on the MKII forum specifically The Dude and Dr. Robert. I have been an avid follower and now hope to contribute once I receive mine (12 weeks?). It seems like you all have more than one MKII so this could be habit forming. Cheers!


----------



## futuretrash (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice, me too. Order confirmed yesterday, I think 12 weeks is hopeful though, my best guess is about 16 realistically.


----------



## CodyMA (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine will be similar to yours. Did you go with the AR? I guess I will have to be content with my current collection and be patient. It looks like it will be worth it.


----------



## futuretrash (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I did not go with the AR, I discussed with Bill, just seemed like a delta I wasn't sure I wanted to worry about. I've never experienced reflection being an issue with my watches so it seem to be important to fix.

In the meantime I bought one of these to put on a nato band, my bid was $1.98. I'll see if I can break it before I get my MKII:

http://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/343/465343_081201110840_6fniu9.jpg


----------



## panheds (Oct 24, 2008)

After reading and looking at all the wonderful pics, I may indeed order a vantage. Does the watch feel or wear small on your wrists. I have a rolex sub and I can get away with it. I have a 7.25 wrist. Can you guys post some different wrist shots. would greatly be appreciated.
thanks
rick


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

panheds said:


> After reading and looking at all the wonderful pics, I may indeed order a vantage. Does the watch feel or wear small on your wrists. I have a rolex sub and I can get away with it. I have a 7.25 wrist. Can you guts post some different wrist shots. would greatly be appreciated.
> thanks
> rick


The Vantage will wear like your sub, & w/ a 7.25" wrist....no problem....the Vantage is 39mm diameter(sub's 40) and case length is the same @ 48mm, lug width same @ 20mm. It's a great watch, I have a stock pre-built one & my watch wearing wrist is a hair or 3 under 6.75".


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

panheds said:


> After reading and looking at all the wonderful pics, I may indeed order a vantage. Does the watch feel or wear small on your wrists. I have a rolex sub and I can get away with it. I have a 7.25 wrist. Can you guts post some different wrist shots. would greatly be appreciated.
> thanks
> rick


Here'ya go:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

more pics........................


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing a dial+handset for the Tudor Ranger.


----------



## panheds (Oct 24, 2008)

thank you thiuster, dr. robert and the dude for all your help!


----------

